# How Many Adult Red Bellies In A 150 Gallon



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

how many adult red bellies do you guys think I could have in my 150 gallon tank before they get canabalistic. im trying to aim for the biggest shoal possible.?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

They become less canibalistic when they get older from my experience...Start with 10 and see where that takes you...Alotta people on here are going to tell you 20G per fish rule, but thats real grey. I say the more the space you can provide them the better. I myself am not a fan of crowded tanks so IMO I think 5 LARGE adult pygos in a 150G would look nice. Others will tell you more I'm sure and that's fine too. It's really up to you in the end.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I have 7 in my 170, it'll be the same foot print as your tank just a little taller.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

5 OR 6 would be nice

5 OR 6 would be nice


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

It all depends on how much filtration you've got.
You could house ten in there but you would need atleast 10x turnover


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't like overstocking, so I have 5 big reds in a 135 and it is perfect. They all have their own space and get along great, with fin nips being pretty rare. A 150 isn't much bigger but 6 should be fine. If you want to overstock, I agree with the_w8, start with 10 and they will decide if someone needs to go.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Everybody here (including myself) seems to agree that around 6 is the magic number for a 150.
I especially like the_w8's way of putting it.

My 150 gallon pygo tank whittled itself down from 25 babies to 6 adults in the 8"-9" range and it's a great fit.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If a 150g is the same footprint as a 125g (6x1.5ft) then id say 10 would be fine with good filtration. If its a 6x2ft tank you could do more. Either way you could start with like 20 or something babies and they would be fine for a bit. Just know the more you want the better filtration you will need. You can't just get a filter thats rated for a certain tank size and call it a day. If you want to overstock a 150g id say get a good sump or soem good and large cannisters. Something like an fx5 and another cannister would be good. Even 2 fx5 sized cannisters would be fine


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> If a 150g is the same footprint as a 125g (6x1.5ft) then id say 10 would be fine with good filtration. If its a 6x2ft tank you could do more. Either way you could start with like 20 or something babies and they would be fine for a bit. Just know the more you want the better filtration you will need. You can't just get a filter thats rated for a certain tank size and call it a day. If you want to overstock a 150g id say get a good sump or soem good and large cannisters. Something like an fx5 and another cannister would be good. Even 2 fx5 sized cannisters would be fine


+1
start with 10 small reds
If in 2 years you fill that they are overstocking your tank, get rid of the 2 or 3 weaker one


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys......and for as far as my filteration goes im not a great fan of canister filters so curently i have 3.....110 aquaclear power filters for the 150 gallon.....any opinions on this?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

IMO it would be ok for 4-5pygos but you will need alot more if you plan to overstock the tank.

I had 16 6in pygos in a 220gal with an fx5 and 2 2217's and it still was not enough


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

SandNukka15 said:


> Thanks guys......and for as far as my filteration goes im not a great fan of canister filters so curently i have 3.....110 aquaclear power filters for the 150 gallon.....any opinions on this?


I didn't used to be a fan of canister filters either... until I finally got one.
Now I absolutely love 'em.

My 150 gallon pygo tank has the following:

2 AC-110s
1 Rena xP-4
1 Magnum 350

I'm getting another Magnum 350 to add to my 45 gallon spilo tank... which presently has 2 AC-110s.
What I like about Magnum 350s is that you can fill the entire center media container with peat pellets. Very effective way to circulate water through the peat.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SandNukka15 said:


> Thanks guys......and for as far as my filteration goes im not a great fan of canister filters so curently i have 3.....110 aquaclear power filters for the 150 gallon.....any opinions on this?


 Ac110 are good for mech filtration but cant hold the bio media liek cannisters can. What are your reasons for not wanting cannisters? If you want to overstock i highly recomend getting a couple good cannisters or build a sump.One or two ac110 would be a good addition to a cannister for mech filtration but i think the bulk of your filtration should come from a good cannister or sump.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I agree... canisters & wet/dry for biological filtration and HOB filters for mechanical filtration.

(And Magnum 350s for peat.)


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Ive never heard of anyone doing it but... If you have some wierd no cannister, i love AC110 fetish... get another AC110. Take the foam out of two of them (id do the two in the middle) and stuff them with biomedia completely. Fill the other two as is, 2 bags of biomax no carbon and the mech pad. Not sure if even this would cover the bioload, but i am guessing that it would as an AC110 stuffed completely seems like it could house a lot of media. Anyone thought of this? I myself have a Rena XP4 and I love it. Id def get an fx5 if and when I upgrade though.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I love the A/C for mech for sure...They provide little bio-filtration if you decide to keep the foam block in, but thats not what I use them for...I would personally get one of Eheims better cannister filter or an FX5 and keep the 3 A/C's on there. That should be more then enough filtration along with a good W/C schedule.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

what should i substitute the foam in the ac's for?

foam sponge that is


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If yu remove the foam then you wont have any mech filtration which is also important with p's.
Your foam is also holding some BB aswell so really what extra bio youd be getting wouldnt be much and youd be losing mech filtration, not really worth it IMO.

Do it right and get a canister, fx5 with your ac would be good


----------

